# Elements Challenging the Validity of the Glycemic Index



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Another Magic Bullet is Bound to Ricochet – To this day, many bodybuilding, health, and fitness enthusiasts stake their entire moral judgment of carbohydrate foods based on their glycemic index (GI). A considerable set of confounders challenges its validity and strict application. Becoming blindly enamored with something that may enhance our physiques and/or health is [...]

*Read More...*


----------

